# Unrecoverable disk media error during RAID 1 rebuild, but LEDs are green?



## paulr24

I recently had an HDD fail in my RAID 1 configuration on a Server 2003 machine. I replaced the HDD with a brand new one and it rebuilt successfully. Today (a few weeks later) I'm getting the following errors in the event log:

Event ID 2350 - "There was an unrecoverable disk media error during the rebuild or recovery operation: Physical Disk 1:0:4 Controller 0, Connector 1 "

Event ID 7 - "The device, \Device\Harddisk0, has a bad block"

Yet the LEDs on the drives are still green and Dell OpenManage is still showing both disks as being good and is not predicting failure. I'm just wondering if this is something I should be concerned about...


----------



## centauricw

If this is a software RAID, I would do a CHKDSK. If you bought the old hard drives at the same time, they may be suffering from "batch lot" failures (where all bad hard drivers tend to in the same build lot).


----------



## paulr24

Thanks for the response! It's hardware RAID (SAS6/iR) and the hard drives were purchased over a year apart from one another so I doubt they were from the same lot.


----------



## centauricw

Since this hardware RAID, it should be monitoring the disk drives using SMART. If one of the disk drives is reporting bad sectors, this means that the drive has run out of spare sectors. All modern hard drives reserve a portion of the disk for spare sectors. When the hard drive controller detects a bad sector, it automatically moves the data on the bad sector to one of the spare sectors. All of this happens behind the scenes and is only visible through the SMART media error count.

Once the drive has run out of spare sectors, it starts reporting media errors to the operating system. Although the drive has not failed, it's on its way and you should go ahead and replace the drive. If the drive is still under warranty, the drive manufacturer should replace the drive for free.


----------



## srhoades

Is this a Dell? If so what does Open Manage report?


----------

